# Should I Or Shouldn't I ?



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

When I'm not wearing my Stowa Electric should I pull out the crown and stop the watch or leave it running? :huh:

I seem to remember reading somewhere that the crown should not be pulled out :nono: when not being worn, as it can over load the watch.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Neal.

I am not saying its right, but if it helps..i leave all my electric/electronic watches running.

The danger is a that a spike ( which should never really happen, but does!! ) could blow the coils etc....

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anything with electrical make-break contacts, I stop when not being used --- no point in wearing out these components when the watch is not being worn.

Hamiltons should definitely be stopped....their contacts are soft gold. I think the LIP R148/184 and the Landeron 4750 should also be stopped. Both of these have contact sets which will wear out.

If I remember, your Stowa has a LIP R148/184...so I'd stop it when not being worn. I have loads of good coils for these watches...but very few good contacts....make your own mind up.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

So if the contacts are more valuable, I suppose I should stop the watch as the coils are replaceable...thanks


----------

